# 2018 Cannonball



## cyclingday (Sep 25, 2018)

Here are the results of the 2018 Cannonball, from Portland, Maine to Portland, Oregon.












Pretty classic line up!
I love how the 1st 2nd & 3rd went,
Harley
Indian
Henderson

Not too bad, for 100 year old Iron.

It's almost like no time has passed at all.


----------



## sallen (Oct 5, 2018)

They came thru our town last yr..Very cool to see them riding them classics!


----------



## catfish (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 10, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Here are the results of the 2018 Cannonball, from Portland, Maine to Portland, Oregon.View attachment 874208
> 
> View attachment 874209
> 
> ...



The top 7 spots all go to American made true 100+ year old bikes. Take THAT Triumph and Norton!!


----------

